# 16,000 lumens



## wanting_in_Orl. (Aug 2, 2008)

i found a lower watt hps setup that i think is worth buying is 16000 lumens enough to flower plants not a lot just 2 or 3 really good plants?


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 2, 2008)

For micro grow operations, use compact fluorescent lamps. If you can get away with micro management, they are better than HID lamps but only if you can get away with micro management...


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Aug 2, 2008)

cfl's will flower plants? im talking about only flowering.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2008)

You want to have at least 5000 lumens per sq ft, so that lamp is good for just over 3 sq ft., which is probably not enough room for 3 plants unless you want to keep them very small.  Even with micro management, I think that a HPS will out yield CFLs.


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Aug 2, 2008)

i was trying to keep them small because i was going prob. with lowryder seeds as well as using a homemade small cabinet which i was building.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 2, 2008)

wanting_in_Orl. said:
			
		

> cfl's will flower plants? im talking about only flowering.


If you use 2300K CFLs they flower plants as well.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 2, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You want to have at least 5000 lumens per sq ft, so that lamp is good for just over 3 sq ft., which is probably not enough room for 3 plants unless you want to keep them very small. Even with micro management, I think that a HPS will out yield CFLs.


 

i disagree with this a ittle bit. i understand all the diehard HPS users here but i think you under estimate cfls. you should take a look at some of my cfls buds. i get better results than my brother inlaw with a 400watt hps and did it with less power and less heat. look in the bud picture section at my buds. you can get equal results with a cfls that you get from HPS. jmo

 now i don't think you can on larger grows but i flower 6 plants at a time and get near a pound total each harvest, every 2 1/2 months. thats more than i need. i give most of it away to friends


----------

